# Call Signs



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I watch people sign up and choose their call sign and few make me chuckle/wonder.

_prone to wander_ makes me wonder if their significant other knows their Id?
_Clit Torres_ :smile:
_B, E, A, D and G_ what song is that?
_I Huff Paint_ ??????
_FetusFajitas_ don't know what to say about this one...

Just to name few...


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I watch people sign up and choose their call sign and few make me chuckle/wonder.
> 
> _prone to wonder_ makes me wonder if their significant other knows their Id?
> _Clit Torres_ :smile:
> ...


Freudian slip, Jeff! I think it's Prone to Wander, but you typed Prone to Wonder, prolly 'cause you were wondering. Anyway, yes, pretty funny those!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Freudian slip, Jeff! I think it's Prone to Wander, but you typed Prone to Wonder, prolly 'cause you were wondering. Anyway, yes, pretty funny those!


Yep, I was wondering. Thanks!


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yep, I was wondering. Thanks!


Maybe it's a play on the Rare Earth tune

"I was born to wander....."

Love that tune.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Clit Torres is my favorite. I actually pm'd him to compliment his call sign!:smile:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Fetus Fajitas is a death metal band aren't they?

or just another name for an eggmacmuffin


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> _B, E, A, D and G_ what song is that?
> QUOTE]
> 
> The strings on a 5 string bass.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> The strings on a 5 string bass.


LOL. You can tell I'm a guitar player. Guessing the song would have been more fun.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

You know this mite be fun why does'nt everyone explian there call names... mine is swahili for a trun around or to go round got it out of my swahili ditionary lol.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Mine's my name. It's all I could come up with. 

Jim


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jim Jones said:


> Mine's my name. It's all I could come up with.
> 
> Jim


yup same here. just never occured to me that i could make up any name i wanted. oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Gilliangirl because I love Gillian Welch's music. My name's actually Karen. :smile:


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

...you guys need to play more video games online :tongue:. I find people that use their real names as their alias to be a little odd.

Its Wheeman, not weeman, wiiman, ouiman... Wheeman.

If you know me in real life I'm not wee, I'm over 6 feet tall :smile:.

Whee.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Mine is my old military call sign.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

uh...I'm a fan of The Skydiggers. They aren't my favorite band, but they have a cool name.

I use skydigger on all kinds of forums...my real name is Murray.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then,
is not an act, but a habit". Aristotle.

Years ago I pasted this quote on the office wall
at work. Someone added the letter L to it and it
became my nickname.
Larry.

Some guys at work tried to tease me with 'Bambi'
(aka Lawrencia "Bambi" Bambenek) 'till I reminded them
that Bambi was a boy's (buck's) name.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Wheeman said:


> ......... I find people that use their real names as their alias to be a little odd..........
> Whee.


I used to use aliases a lot and just got tired of it, they were not 'me' so I use my name or initials like 'mascott' is a good one, besides, this is a guitarist/performer forum, if someone is looking for a bass player, they haven't a clue who to look for if that person's name is "K-AFBP". I'm 'michelle_andree' on TalkBass.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

ne1roc or anyone rock.

In highschool, you had different social groups of people always hanging out together, jocks, preps, nerds, etc. I was in the rocker group and it just seemed like the rockers got along with everybody in any social group? 

Black, white, ugly, pretty, it didn't matter, rock n roll does not discriminate.

Way back in the mid 80's I got the personalized license plate ne1roc. They only allowed 6 characters back then.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"Mooh" is pronounced "Mike", though we often say it as it's spelled.

Round about 1961/2, I was recognizing letters and knew my favourite book's characters pretty well. To my preschool brain, Pooh was P-o-o-h, so Mike must be M-o-o-h. We know it to be true because I wrote it in red crayon on the underside of my parents' dining room table. I should get a picture of it. It's been my handle ever since. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Gee, I think I've had two nicknames in my life:

In my 1st year of university I had a 72' MGB that got totaled out front of the residence. The next day a friend called the hall phone and asked for "Crash Smithereens" - a name I got called for the next decade.

About 10 years ago I was jamming with a friend who is 10 times the player I'll ever be and I started calling him "Fingers Carbone". He responded by calling me "All Thumbs".

Seeing that I'm not all that creative, I've just stuck with the latter when it comes to the guitar playing community.

More often than not I'm called worse :smile:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just got tired of using handles/aliases/etc. So I decided I'll just use my name or should I say nickname. It was a lot easier specially when you get a chance to meet someone you originally met online. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mine came from the book Moby Dick not the coffe shop like everyone thinks.. Love the Insane Captain Ahab's harpoonist. It's just what I use everyhwere. The 50 is just a number added on cause there's lots of other Starbucks in the metaverse! My name is actually Lisa.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

My initials: I (i) R (are) C (see)


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm LowWatt, because I'm not that bright.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Mines RIFF WRATH because the first organized jam I put together was riff raff as in a motley collection...it evolved into RIFF WRATH which is the quasi legal name of my imaginary band of which, currently, me being a non player, has only one member.....lol
Its interesting when you see some peoples e-mail addresses entered onto their resume and the first impression that it gives.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

A long time ago, I tried to register in an African animal forum using my last name but it was already taken. After many futile attempts at re-arranging the letters, the name "simescan" appeared as a suggestion. I decided to use it temporarily, but it seems to have stuck with me.....My real name is Rick.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay. Robert1950. My name is Robert. I was born in 1950. Really creative, eh? I'm on way to fogeydom - physically, not mentally that is. sdsre


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> Mine came from the book Moby Dick not the coffe shop like everyone thinks.. Love the Insane Captain Ahab's harpoonist. It's just what I use everyhwere. The 50 is just a number added on cause there's lots of other Starbucks in the metaverse! My name is actually Lisa.


when i was in grade 3 my folks bought me all the jules verne books lol- still have it, its like a set, but one of the first book reports i did was moby dick- id read it i dunno how many times- i was addicted. teacher refused to believe id read it- other kids where reading kids books lol. . ive hated that teacher, and all subsequent teachers ever since.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

fraser said:


> when i was in grade 3 my folks bought me all the jules verne books lol- still have it, its like a set, but one of the first book reports i did was moby dick


Ummm...you know Moby Dick was written by Herman Melville, not Jules Verne, right? Maybe it was the odd book in the set?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

eee gawds- i guess the best part about bieng drunk is you can just start rearranging your authors- thanks iaresee- lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Mine came from the book Moby Dick not the coffe shop like everyone thinks.. Love the Insane Captain Ahab's harpoonist. It's just what I use everyhwere. The 50 is just a number added on cause there's lots of other Starbucks in the metaverse! My name is actually Lisa.


No Battlestar Galactica either, eh? (either version)


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope! Although I HAVE been asked that and I am from that generation.. Although that's a better choice than a coffee shop that charges WAY too much for a cup o drek!


----------

